# Airlines wheelchair vs Marhaba services



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

My parents would be coming to Dubai and I have requested wheelchair service from Emirates that is free of cost. Someone recommended to book Marhaba service that also offers wheelchair with fast track immigration, porter for handling baggage, and lounge service. We don't need a lounge, just a wheelchair that can pick them up from the aircraft gate, guide them through immigration, pickup checkin baggage, and then leaves them at airport gate. My question is whether wheelchair service available from Emirates would be fine or it is better to go for Marhaba?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Wheelchair service is fine - lounge is only real difference.
Cheers
Steve


----------

